# GOODTIMES DFW 3rd Annual Picnic in FT. WORTH



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We would like to invite everyone out to our 3rd Annual Picnic at Echo Lake Park in Ft. Worth Texas in August 11th,2013. This is a two day event with a police escorted cruise on Saturday nite starting at Echo Lake Park and ending at the Coyote Drive -In Theater. Both events are family oriented so please leave the drama at home. We will have a waterslide bounce house, water balloon to toss, tug-of-war, and other games for everyone so bring ur towels and be ready for a GOODTIMES. This is a BYOG event so bring ur chairs and canopy's as well. There will be best of show awards at both events along with a ROLLIN DEEP for cruise and a CLUB PARTICIPATION & TUG-OF-WAR awards at picnic. We will also be having a hop contest so bring out those hoppers, winner will receive a trophy and a cash prize. More details to come soon. For more info feel free to call me at 940-368-6620 

Joe T.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Picnic Flyer


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Cruise Flyer


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG THANKS TO PANCHO84 AND TEXAS ED FOR THE LRM COVERAGE.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT.....


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is going to be another great 2 days full of lowriding all going down in Fort Worth. TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Last years Picnic


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTT for a great picnic. GT UP!....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors???


Yes hit me up for vendor info 940-368-6620 after 5 pm


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT UP.....


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

hirolr68 said:


> TTT


Nice 64! Can't wait to see it at the picnic.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> TTT


Clean ass 64 here is the twin, the homie Robert's 64.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> Clean ass 64 here is the twin, the homie Robert's 64.


Very very nice.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Max from Max's hydraulic shop in Oklahoma kool as can be on the switch as he waits for car to come down


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Skim said:


> TTT MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS WILL BE THERE!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for the support Skim.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Badass cant wait


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump baby Bump!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ M REY WILL BE IN THE MIX ALL DAY


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes it was nice haha


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

CANT WAIT TILL THIS BADASS WEEKEND .....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTMFT....


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't wait. Its ginna be smokin!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Worth coming from L.A.?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Worth coming from L.A.?


Had a couple come last year from out there, they coming back with more this year so id say YES.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

GT up...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://m140.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/1acepics/V__D05D_zpsde3a0b65.jpg.html


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Had a couple come last year from out there, they coming back with more this year so id say YES.





Free vendor spot if I came from L.A.?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I juuuuuust might make it my brother...I will let you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Koo let me know homie


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

To The Top!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We got 40 rooms blocked at La Quinta in FW I35 @ Meacham in north FW must be booked by July 31st to get rooms @ $85.50 promo code GOODTIMES.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the one to hit for the year. Bad ass cruise and picnic


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

And very family friendly


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> And very family friendly


SEE U THERE CLYDE


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't make it last year but me and the family will be there this year for sure.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

texas12064 said:


> Didn't make it last year but me and the family will be there this year for sure.


HELL YEA THATS WATS UP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hop will pay out $300 plus nice trophy


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey baby que paso????


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODIE BAG WITH EVENT TSHIRT ^^^ AND OTHER GOODIES TO FIRST 50 CARS IN THE PARK SUNDAY


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Make sure you show up on time so you don't miss out on the goodies and shirt. It's going down!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT.... its getting closer .


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT FOR MY BROTHERS.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT UP....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

quick Video from a cruise we hosted last month


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE VIDEO TAVO....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> NICE VIDEO TAVO....


Thanks Ray, the other video is 13 mins long and you were hopping and dancing the 63 like a mofo.


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT Homies i will b there


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks Ray, the other video is 13 mins long and you were hopping and dancing the 63 like a mofo.


 I KNOW ITS FUCKIN LONG VIDEO BUT A GOOD ONE TOO . I HAD FUN HITTING SWITCHES THAT NIGHT ..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THE said:


> TTT Homies i will b there


 WHATS UP BETO.. HELL YEA HOMIE SEE U THERE. UR CADDY LOOKING SICK WT ALL THE CHROME UNDIES ..


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

I cant wait



topd0gg said:


> Thanks Ray, the other video is 13 mins long and you were hopping and dancing the 63 like a mofo.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> Picnic Flyer


Dedications there for sure. And I'm coming for a goody bag


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> Dedications there for sure. And I'm coming for a goody bag


See you there homie, tanks for the support DEDICATION


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm ready for the picnic, there will be a bounce house for the kids, tug-a-war, hopping contest and awards to give out so come on out and have a GOODTIME with GOODTIMES!!!!!!! GT up


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTT homies


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt see y'all in Aug homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DREAM ON PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, HIT HIM UP FOR APPAREL PRE-ORDER


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hotel info : we got 40 rooms blocked at La Quinta in FW I35 @ Meacham in north FW must be booked by July 31st to get rooms @ $85.50 promo code GOOD TIMES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Bruce said:


> Ttt see y'all in Aug homies


LA CONNECTA IN THE HOUSE,SEE U THERE BRUCE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

https://m.facebook.com/events/469385039822961?_rdr


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Bruce said:


> Ttt see y'all in Aug homies


That's wassup Bruce. See ya there big Homie.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> Dedications there for sure. And I'm coming for a goody bag


Gotta get there early Homie...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Last years cruise


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT TTT...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP.......


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Late night bump for a badass picnic and cruise


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Ttt


What's up brotha! GT TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup DFW?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sup DFW?


 WHATS UP HOMIE..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1372462899_06b58148dcf26d15430cf094274c582f

Earlier this year


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sup DFW?


WAT IT DEW,LNK IF U GONNA MAKE IT OUT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

What's up GT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

65ragrider said:


> What's up GT


WATS GOOD JOE, GTIMERS LOOKING GOOD IN THE I.E.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

What's Good Fam Hope 2 See You Guys Soon WestSide Chapter From Cali Making The Trip !! GT UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Last years Picnic


Was There Last Year Have 2 Make The Trip Again This Year Made a lot Of Good Friends ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

What's up everyone!!! Goodtimes Booked me a flight see you guys there!!!!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

DREAM ON said:


> What's up everyone!!! Goodtimes Booked me a flight see you guys there!!!!!


See you here in Texas homie. Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> What's Good Fam Hope 2 See You Guys Soon WestSide Chapter From Cali Making The Trip !! GT UP


WESTSIDE CHAPTER PUTTING IN MILES , APPRCIATW THE SUPPORT FAM, CANT WAIT TO HAVE U GUYS OUT HERE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DREAM ON said:


> What's up everyone!!! Goodtimes Booked me a flight see you guys there!!!!!


HELL YEA HOMIE, GONNA TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS AS USUAL IM SURE


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> TTT


WAT IT DEW CLYDE


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got home need to see the family Got the lower aarms done and trailing arms still waiting on uppers. Just making moves Playa


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Just got home need to see the family Got the lower aarms done and trailing arms still waiting on uppers. Just making moves Playa


ALWAYS ON THE MOVE HOMIE, TAKE CARE OF UR STUFF HOMIE SEE U SOON


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Trying to get on that DFW level


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Trying to get on that DFW level


Trying to keep that target moving ya know. You guys right there with us


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT UP....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe rolling with David and Richard on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Another video of GT rolling out for a toy drive.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe and Ray rolling out in the funk.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TO THE TOP


OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> What's Good Fam Hope 2 See You Guys Soon WestSide Chapter From Cali Making The Trip !! GT UP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT UP.........


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

GT UP!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

GT OKLAHOMA graveyard bumping through. What it dew TEXAS?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

texas12064 said:


> GT OKLAHOMA graveyard bumping through. What it dew TEXAS?


WAT IT DEW ADRIAN, HOPE TO SEE THAT 64 OUT HERE IN AUGUST


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

What's up okc! It's almost here homies can't wait to meet everyone. Its GT all day everyday. TTT!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> What's Good Fam Hope 2 See You Guys Soon WestSide Chapter From Cali Making The Trip !! GT UP


That's wassup Chuch. Cant wait. Westside makin moves!! GT up!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

65ragrider said:


> What's up GT


Que pasa Joe. How's that Cali life??


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> TTT


What It dew my brorha from another mother? Can't wait to see my OK family.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> What's up everyone!!! Goodtimes Booked me a flight see you guys there!!!!!


Aww ready Homie.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT TTT .............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump baby bump!!!!


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
ENOUGH SAID, 
juangotti


WATS GOOD JUAN, U READY TO ROLL THAT 62


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We would like to invite everyone out to our 3rd Annual Picnic at Echo Lake Park in Ft. Worth Texas in August 11th,2013. This is a two day event with a police escorted cruise on Saturday nite starting at Echo Lake Park and ending at the Coyote Drive -In Theater. Both events are family oriented so please leave the drama at home. We will have a waterslide bounce house, water balloon to toss, tug-of-war, and other games for everyone so bring ur towels and be ready for a GOODTIMES. This is a BYOG event so bring ur chairs and canopy's as well. There will be best of show awards at both events along with a ROLLIN DEEP for cruise and a CLUB PARTICIPATION & TUG-OF-WAR awards at picnic. We will also be having a hop contest so bring out those hoppers, winner will receive a 4 ft. king of the streets trophy and a cash prize of $300. For more info feel free to call me at 940-368-6620 

Joe T.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

What's up homies..


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Gt up


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

nice!!ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo DFW


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo DFW


What it doo Homie. Hope you can make it out this way in August.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm trying homie, gas is gonna kill me, but I'm trying...gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What up Joe n Raymond ,you know will be there homie !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> What up Joe n Raymond ,you know will be there homie !


 WHATS UP BRENT . GLAD THE NT M GONA MAKE IT ... WE WILL SEE YOU HOMIES THERE ..


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Its getting hot out there. We'll keep it cool at the picnic. Who's ready???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

1 month away, hope everyone getting those rides ready


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Late night check in.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Its coming


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

DFW


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT TTT......


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up er'body?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Picnic Flyer


Get them cars ready its almost here


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sup homies :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

RML3864 said:


> Sup homies :wave:


Wat it dew, yall ready for cruise and picnic


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810

LINK TO TICKETS


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


Awwww ready.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew, yall ready for cruise and picnic


Yes sir, cant wait


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Goodtimes, I'm in...I will call you tomorrow for all the details and info.


The Cholo Dj coming to Dallas...:run::run::worship:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok Goodtimes, I'm in...I will call you tomorrow for all the details and info.
> 
> 
> 
> The Cholo Dj coming to Dallas...:run::run::worship:


THATS WATS UP HOMIE, HIT ME UP


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

The park was packed with low low's getting ready to hit the streets for last years cruise.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Few Pics from the post up at Sonic after the cruise.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Come out with GOODTIMES cc and enjoy a cruz and movie get yur tickets now


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP.....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Few Pics from the post up at Sonic after the cruise.


Nice pics tavo


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Come out with GOODTIMES cc and enjoy a cruz and movie get yur tickets now


That's wassup! Can't wait.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok Goodtimes, I'm in...I will call you tomorrow for all the details and info.
> 
> 
> The Cholo Dj coming to Dallas...:run::run::worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> Few Pics from the post up at Sonic after the cruise.


Nice pics


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is going to be a great event. TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Its getting close...


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cant wait. See you guys soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

hirolr68 said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


DURING CRUISE PLEASE NO PEALING OUT,NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN, NO LOUD HORNS , NO SWANGIN , AND PLEASE STAY IN ONE LANE SO THAT NORMAL CARS CAN USE OTHER WITHOUT FEELING TREATENED(AS THEY SAY ON THE NEWS)


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> DURING CRUISE PLEASE NO PEALING OUT,NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN, NO LOUD HORNS , NO SWANGIN , AND PLEASE STAY IN ONE LANE SO THAT NORMAL CARS CAN USE OTHER WITHOUT FEELING TREATENED(AS THEY SAY ON THE NEWS)


In other words don't act like a bunch of jackass's n fuck it up for the rest of us


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

chato95ss said:


> In other words don't act like a bunch of jackass's n fuck it up for the rest of us


^^..Well said..^^


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

chato95ss said:


> In other words don't act like a bunch of jackass's n fuck it up for the rest of us


Hell yeah


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GETTING CLOSER HOMIES....


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yea.. closer and closer


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Make sure you purchase your tickets by August 1st. Also make sure you pick the right date August 10th. 
Link to purchase your tickets!
http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife wants to know what the movie is going to be...


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

If we sell 650 tickets before August 1st, we get to pick the movie we want to see if, we don't we will have to watch what's on that nite.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj coming to Dallas Ft/Worth...see you all there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Another new ride added to the line up with the GOODTIMES Family. Congrats Larry


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

hirolr68 said:


> Another new ride added to the line up with the GOODTIMES Family. Congrats Larry


 CONGRATS LARRY ... GT LINE UP GONA BE LOOKIN GOOD !!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo Dj coming to Dallas Ft/Worth...see you all there.


 SEE YOU HERE HOMIE ..... ITS GONA BE SOME GOODTIMES !!!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

chato95ss said:


> In other words don't act like a bunch of jackass's n fuck it up for the rest of us


X64 X86


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna bring them bomb ass Oldies, Old School and rare funk......hope yall ready.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

-old skool- said:


> That's wassup Chuch. Cant wait. Westside makin moves!! GT up!


We Trying Fam Will Be Out There Si Dios Quiere Repn With You all Loko GT UP !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Latin also going, see you there breh.


djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo Dj coming to Dallas Ft/Worth...see you all there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO Dallas Ft. Worth....cant wait to grub at Cousins BBQ in Ft. Worth....:yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> QVO Dallas Ft. Worth....cant wait to grub at Cousins BBQ in Ft. Worth....:yes:


Hit me up when u on the way homie,I'm off all week prior to event


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We have approval to park on grass as long as it's dry


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP !!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> We have approval to park on grass as long as it's dry


That's bad ass now we can park more rides up there.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> D.J. Latin also going, see you there breh.


Hell yea that's wats up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 Da Top Can't Wait Making The drive From cali .....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> 2 Da Top Can't Wait Making The drive From cali .....


Bring it on Chuch...been there done that, it's a smooth ride down the 10fwy.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


ENOUGH SAID said:


> Hell yea that's wats up


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Bring it on Chuch...been there done that, it's a smooth ride down the 10fwy.


Its going down loko hit me up later on loko need 2 chat with you a bit afternoon Cali Time lol


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh shit Chuch its bud light time bring extra ice chest cuz Chuch dont play!!!!
GOODTIMES BABY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqcGTQEsc0g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

A little video from last year..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GOOD VIDEO HOMIE...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqcGTQEsc0g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Nice video get ready for round 2 August 10th.....it's going down :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> Nice video get ready for round 2 August 10th.....it's going down :thumbsup:


I will be there..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming from LA to get down with Goodtimes CC. I will be bringing all of those oldies, old school and plenty of funk to cruise with. See you soon.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> A little video from last year..[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice vid homie, thx


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

-old skool- said:


> SergDog82 said:
> 
> 
> > A little video from last year..[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> GOOD VIDEO HOMIE...


Ill be there homie to do it again..


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming from LA to get down with Goodtimes CC. I will be bringing all of those oldies, old school and plenty of funk to cruise with. See you soon.


Cant wait to hear u get down


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Cant wait to here u get down



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

let me know where you'll be staying at (hotel, no ****) so that i can meet up before you head up there.


djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

We got 40 rooms blocked at La Quinta in FW I35 @ Meacham in north FW must be booked by July 31st to get rooms @ $85.50 promo code GOODTIMES.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> We got 40 rooms blocked at La Quinta in FW I35 @ Meacham in north FW must be booked by July 31st to get rooms @ $85.50 promo code GOODTIMES.


La Quinta is located less than 10mins from Echo Lake Park.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there a number for the Quinta Inn?


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Sounds like a plan...Good Morning


topd0gg said:


> La Quinta is located less than 10mins from Echo Lake Park.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Sounds like a plan...Good Morning


Sup bro looking forward seeing the glasshouse in the lineup


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is there a number for the Quinta Inn?


(817) 222-2888 La Quinta Inn


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> (817) 222-2888 La Quinta Inn



:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SEE YOU GUYS IN TEXAS!!!! THANKS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB! LET'S DO THIS!!!!! YOU GUYS READY!!!


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Make sure you purchase your tickets by August 1st. Also make sure you pick the right date August 10th. 

Link to purchase your tickets!
http://45723.formovietickets.com:223...dDate=20130810


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

We are ready its going to be a great cruise and a bad ass picnic!!!!!!!! GT UP


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HELL YEA WERE READY HOMIE ....... TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not ready...but I'm getting ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm not ready...but I'm getting ready. :thumbsup:


Chop-chop mofo...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DREAM ON said:


> SEE YOU GUYS IN TEXAS!!!! THANKS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB! LET'S DO THIS!!!!! YOU GUYS READY!!!


WE READY HOMIE, LETS DO THIS!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I'm ready...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok, I'm ready...:thumbsup:


HELL YEA!


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know who sales low rider hats in forth worth please let me know thx.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

CANT WAIT.. GETTING CLOSER


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

put my request in for those days off hope they give it to me..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck my brother, hope to see you there. Tell everybody you know that The Cholo Dj is coming to DFW....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

omarrod48 said:


> Does anyone know who sales low rider hats in forth worth please let me know thx.


Walter with TRU CAPIITAS- (817) 602-7535


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's almost here! This is going to be one jam packed event. It's going down! Good Times TTT...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good luck my brother, hope to see you there. Tell everybody you know that The Cholo Dj is coming to DFW....


Orale i will...


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> SEE YOU GUYS IN TEXAS!!!! THANKS GOODTIMES CAR CLUB! LET'S DO THIS!!!!! YOU GUYS READY!!!


Its gonna be a nice Texas summer weekend. Haha!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Child tickets now available 

http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=PickTickets&SHOWID=582


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Clean up those rides, pack that cooler, dust off the grill cuz its almost time


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

YES SIR ITS GOIN DOWN ....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

See you homies there if i dont get the day off im still going..lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> See you homies there if i dont get the day off im still going..lol


that's wat pto is for homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

BUMP....


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

What up fellas, how many miles is the route?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> that's wat pto is for homie


 NOT EVERYBODY HAS PERSONAL TIME OFF LIKE YOU HOMIE ...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> What up fellas, how many miles is the route?


 WHATS UP HOMIE. NOT SURE HOW MANY MILES IT IS BUT ITS GONA BE LIKE ALMOST AN HOUR LONG CRUISE CUZ OF ALL THE RIDES .. ITS GONA BE GOOD .....


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> See you homies there if i dont get the day off im still going..lol


 WHATS UP SERGIO. SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Hr long, I have cloth not leather, our backs are going to be sweating like a cat in a Chinese restaurant...


artisticdream63 said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE. NOT SURE HOW MANY MILES IT IS BUT ITS GONA BE LIKE ALMOST AN HOUR LONG CRUISE CUZ OF ALL THE RIDES .. ITS GONA BE GOOD .....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We should make it in 35 mins if I can get this escort booked on sat. I gotta meet with them to sign contract and go over route


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> NOT EVERYBODY HAS PERSONAL TIME OFF LIKE YOU HOMIE ...



Simon tell him homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> WHATS UP SERGIO. SEE U THERE HOMIE


Cant wait homie its gonna be a good two day event..


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

ok cool, I was about to buy one of those fans that squirts water haha


ENOUGH SAID said:


> We should make it in 35 mins if I can get this escort booked on sat. I gotta meet with them to sign contract and go over route


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Cant wait homie its gonna be a good two day event..


yes sir


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> ok cool, I was about to buy one of those fans that squirts water haha


do it anyways homie cause this Texas weather ain't no joke


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Direct link to tickets 


http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=PickTickets&SHOWID=582


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

I'm gonna have one of those big ass straw hats..the other is gonna wear kung pao hat haha


ENOUGH SAID said:


> do it anyways homie cause this Texas weather ain't no joke


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> do it anyways homie cause this Texas weather ain't no joke



That was my next question...gonna be hot?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Never know here, but my guess would be YES


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Hr long, I have cloth not leather, our backs are going to be sweating like a cat in a Chinese restaurant...


 COME ON HOMIE ITS A CRUISE IT SHOULD BE LONG OR IT REALLY SHOULDNT EVEN HAVE A TIME LIMIT ... ITS ALL ABOUT ROLLIN OUR RIDES THATS WHY WE BUILD THEM . WELL ATLEAST THATS WHY I BUILT MINE TO ROLL THAT BITCH TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> COME ON HOMIE ITS A CRUISE IT SHOULD BE LONG OR IT REALLY SHOULDNT EVEN HAVE A TIME LIMIT ... ITS ALL ABOUT ROLLIN OUR RIDES THATS WHY WE BUILD THEM . WELL ATLEAST THATS WHY I BUILT MINE TO ROLL THAT BITCH TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF...


All I know is I'm rolling in back of Raymond he put on a dancing show for me and my kid at the last cruise. Mad props on the 63 it's a rider and showstopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I will probably be in a rent-a-car because my truck will have the u-haul trailer with dj equipment.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> All I know is I'm rolling in back of Raymond he put on a dancing show for me and my kid at the last cruise. Mad props on the 63 it's a rider and showstopper. :thumbsup:


 THATS THE WAY I ROLL... THANKS BROTHA JUST HAVEING FUN AND ENTERTAINING U KNOW. ......


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> All I know is I'm rolling in back of Raymond he put on a dancing show for me and my kid at the last cruise. Mad props on the 63 it's a rider and showstopper. :thumbsup:


 PLUS MY KIDS LOVE BEING IN THE RIDE WHILE IM HITTING MY SWITCHES.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> That was my next question...gonna be hot?


 HELL YEA ITS GONA BE HOTT HOMIE WE IN TEXAS IT STAYS HOTT .. LOL


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

artisticdream63 said:


> PLUS MY KIDS LOVE BEING IN THE RIDE WHILE IM HITTING MY SWITCHES.



Thats what memories are made of...I remember cruising with my pops and him hitting switches in 73.....1973 that is.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Some photos from last years GOODTIMES cruise.....


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thats what memories are made of...I remember cruising with my pops and him hitting switches in 73.....1973 that is.


 YUP THATS TRUE.. GOOD MEMORIES


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqcGTQEsc0g&feature=youtube_gdata_player

From last year leaving the park.,


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

Make sure you purchase your tickets by August 1st. Also make sure you pick the right date August 10th. 

Link to purchase your tickets!
http://45723.formovietickets.com:223...dDate=20130810


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

countdown...15 days :drama:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the invite,,Veteranos cc will be there.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> Thanks for the invite,,Veteranos cc will be there.


Your very welcome. Thanks we are glad to have you. It's going to be packed. It's going down!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> Thanks for the invite,,Veteranos cc will be there.


Thanks for the support homies, see yall there


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP...................


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T HOMIES.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

14 days


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTMFT...it's almost here homies!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Race against the clock...


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Race against the clock...


Ju kan doooooit!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a long ass drive......so show me some love DFW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Only 3 more days to pre purchase tickets,this reserves your parking spot for cruise nite.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola mi gente


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT UP...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance contest for the kids...prizes for each kid that enters. Looking for pop lockers too...prizes.


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

You have until Aug. 1 and its almost here to prepurchase your tickets!


http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna bring a grip of that L.A old school and funk......yes, oldies too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all Pop Lockers.......gonna be playing some of that 80's pop locking music as well as some rare funk and old school...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Calling all Pop Lockers.......gonna be playing some of that 80's pop locking music as well as some rare funk and old school...


Dance contest at 2:30 on Sunday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HOP WILL BE AT 4PM,WE WILL HAVE DESIGNATED PARKING FOR HOPPERS SO BE THERE BEFORE 3:30


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Cruise will start at 7pm sharp so please be there early. We will have escort service leading the way and stopping traffic for us so we all stay together. We will not have to stop for red lights but please be cautious and follow these guidelines:

NO PEALING OUT
NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN 
NO SWANGGIN OR SWERVIN
NO LOUD HORNS 
STAY IN SINGLE LANE 
RIDE WITH LIGHTS ON 
AND ENJOY THE CRUISE AND HAVE A GOODTIMES


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Got my room booked.. 10 days left


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What's FT. Worth bumping.........what you want me to bring from L.A.?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking my room as I post...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a better rate using my AAA Membership...I should be in DFW Thursday night Aug 9th. It's going down.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be in the morning of august 10


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm here now


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i want to see djmikecholodj do the twerk. :naughty: 

5 houston cats going to hangout & chill out.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> i want to see djmikecholodj do the twerk. :naughty:
> 
> 5 houston cats going to hangout & chill out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be a long ass drive......so show me some love DFW


 HAVE A SAFE DRIVE HOMEBOY...GOOD SEEING YOU IN SAN DIEGO LAST WEEKEND. TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ MIKE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

hirolr68 said:


> You have until Aug. 1 and its almost here to prepurchase your tickets!
> 
> 
> http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/


 TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is gonna be good.. T T T for the homies.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> i want to see djmikecholodj do the twerk. :naughty:
> 
> 5 houston cats going to hangout & chill out.



I don't twerk........I boogie....:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


Thanks for showing some love JoJo!! Come on out Homie!


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Who gonna have cold beer?? :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Who gonna have cold beer?? :nicoderm:


Dj Latin and firmejoe........:yes:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Who gonna have cold beer?? :nicoderm:


You bish we guest


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Dj Latin and firmejoe........:yes:


No


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

what about gas hopping?  jk jk....


ENOUGH SAID said:


> Cruise will start at 7pm sharp so please be there early. We will have escort service leading the way and stopping traffic for us so we all stay together. We will not have to stop for red lights but please be cautious and follow these guidelines:
> 
> NO PEALING OUT
> NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN
> ...


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

I just seen you :wave:


ENOUGH SAID said:


> I'm here now


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

What's going down DFW GTMR'S:wave:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT TTT.... ALMOST HERE !!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> What's going down DFW GTMR'S:wave:


wat it dew Manuel u ready


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Not yet. I'm waiting for my carpet to come in n my dash then I can reassemble


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

O chit,u cutting it close


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's almost here brothers!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Last weekend to tune up the rides, than hit the streets for a nice cruise and chill & grill for the picnic.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> You bish we guest




Foo y'all ain't guests, YOU LIVE IN TEXAS....I'm the guest...Modelos please.:rimshot:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Hop from last year, picture courtesy of Pancho :thumbsup:.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

please don't bring that silly hat. i'll drop the windows and let that thing fly. :inout:


FirmeJoe said:


> No


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

according to tracking number it says will be delivered Aug 6..Yikes..lol


ENOUGH SAID said:


> O chit,u cutting it close


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> please don't bring that silly hat. i'll drop the windows and let that thing fly. :inout:





:bowrofl::roflmao::loco::run::biggrin::wave: I wish I was a fly on the windshield no MAS para oir los all the way to FT/Worth...


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :bowrofl::roflmao::loco::run::biggrin::wave: I wish I was a fly on the windshield no MAS para oir los all the way to FT/Worth...


Ill see you in Ft. Worth tuff guy


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BigPit903 said:


> Ill see you in Ft. Worth tuff guy



:yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

If u have not purchased tickets for cruise nite and want ur spot reserved call me asap 940-368-6620. Cut off was August 1st but I can still get u in reserved area but....


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Its on one week from tonight!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

-old skool- said:


> Its on one week from tonight!!!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> Its on one week from tonight!!!!


 YES SIR ....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rollerz Only along with the help of The United Lowrider Council will be hosting a benefit car show for Vanessa & Abel Mendoza due to the loss of there son. Aj & for medical bills.
August 18 ,2013

Where: Cooper Old Time barbecue
301 stock yard blvd
From 1-6
Fort Worth Texas


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P AJ.
From the Lopez Family...:angel:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Just finished burning 50 copies of the old school mix courtesy of DJ Damian, this will be included in the goodie bag along with a 3rd annual picnic t shirt.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> Just finished burning 50 copies of the old school mix courtesy of DJ Damian, this will be included in the goodie bag along with a 3rd annual picnic t shirt.


Make sure you have my size lol..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Smedium


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Smedium


Lol


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Smedium


Lmfao


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

4 more days and im on the road to dfw


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GoodTimes317 said:


> 4 more days and im on the road to dfw


 BE SAFE ON THE ROAD HOMIE..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> BE SAFE ON THE ROAD HOMIE..


Hopefully no problems with the ole work truck it has proven itself worthy msny times. But this is its longest haul with a car behind it.. im sure inwill make it with no hicup


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hit me up when u leave this way brother


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just finished Dj-ing the Traffic show in Ontario....next on the list, GOODTIMES FT/WORTH!! :thumbsup:

Gonna be a long trip, but looking forward to playing them old school funk and oldie jams for you.....L.A. Style


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Hit me up when u leave this way brother


Definitely


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just finished Dj-ing the Traffic show in Ontario....next on the list, GOODTIMES FT/WORTH!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Gonna be a long trip, but looking forward to playing them old school funk and oldie jams for you.....L.A. Style


yes sir


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just finished Dj-ing the Traffic show in Ontario....next on the list, GOODTIMES FT/WORTH!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Gonna be a long trip, but looking forward to playing them old school funk and oldie jams for you.....L.A. Style


Hell yeah old school funk is the shit. Don't forget the 90s rap snoop, dre, eazy e and ice cube.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


djmikethecholodj said:


> :bowrofl::roflmao::loco::run::biggrin::wave: I wish I was a fly on the windshield no MAS para oir los all the way to FT/Worth...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT......


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

5 more days to the picnic GT up


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TECHNIQUES DFW WILL BE THERE..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> TECHNIQUES DFW WILL BE THERE..


see u there homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We will be watching -
We're the Millers and 2 Guns at the cruise nite.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> We will be watching -
> We're the Millers and 2 Guns at the cruise nite.


Cool.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah old school funk is the shit. Don't forget the 90s rap snoop, dre, eazy e and ice cube.



I will be bringing some of the NWA, RBL Posse, Chocolate Milk, Sun, One Way, The Bar-Kay's, and a whole lot more....get ready Ft. Worth.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will be bringing some of the NWA, RBL Posse, Chocolate Milk, Sun, One Way, The Bar-Kay's, and a whole lot more....get ready Ft. Worth.....


Sounds like a plan, I was jamming to South Central Cartel - Conspiracy the other day man the old school gangsta rap was hardcore.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Sounds like a plan, I was jamming to South Central Cartel - Conspiracy the other day man the old school gangsta rap was hardcore.



If all goes well, I should be leaving L.A. Today.....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If all goes well, I should be leaving L.A. Today.....


drive safe homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If all goes well, I should be leaving L.A. Today.....


Have a safe trip :thumbsup:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If all goes well, I should be leaving L.A. Today.....


Have a safe trip.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Ready for the cruise and picnic


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ready for the cruise and picnic


 LOOKS GANGSTA SKIRTED DOWN


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ALMOST HERE... GONA BE A BADASS WEEKEND...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> ALMOST HERE... GONA BE A BADASS WEEKEND...


What you cooking homie..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> What you cooking homie..


 A LIL BIT OF EVERYTHING HOMIE ITS GONA BE ON ON SUNDAY....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Finally I am on my way. See you tomorrow


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> A LIL BIT OF EVERYTHING HOMIE ITS GONA BE ON ON SUNDAY....


Save me a plate..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Finally I am on my way. See you tomorrow


See you saturday homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Finally I am on my way. See you tomorrow


Have a safe trip..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Save me a plate..


 WE GOT YOU HOMIE....


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Finally I am on my way. See you tomorrow


 BE CAREFUL ON THE ROAD HOMIE SEE YOU HERE IN DFW.......


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Que pasa party people?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

artisticdream63 said:


> BE CAREFUL ON THE ROAD HOMIE SEE YOU HERE IN DFW.......



Thanks, looking forward to meeting a whole new crowd...:thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> Que pasa party people?


 WHATS UP RUDY YOU READY TO ROLL ON SATURDAY ??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just hit El Paso...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BUMP.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just hit El Paso...


only 10 more hours to Dallas..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just hit El Paso...


hell yea!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> only 10 more hours to Dallas..



:rant: I'm in Ft. Hancock, bout 550 more miles. Gotta admit I'm loving these gas prices...$3.59. In L.A. It's $4.15


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :rant: I'm in Ft. Hancock, bout 550 more miles. Gotta admit I'm loving these gas prices...$3.59. In L.A. It's $4.15


 AND WE THINK $3.59 IS EXPENSIVE. ITS $3.39 IN FT WORTH TODAY


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :rant: I'm in Ft. Hancock, bout 550 more miles. Gotta admit I'm loving these gas prices...$3.59. In L.A. It's $4.15


You should move to fort worth..lol


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> AND WE THINK $3.59 IS EXPENSIVE. ITS $3.39 IN FT WORTH TODAY


Yep I took advantage and filled up yesterday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

380 more miles....:tears:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 380 more miles....:tears:


When you hit el paso it seems like forever to get here..


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea its 3.39 a gallon in indianapolis right now.. loading up truck and el greengo as we speak and then indy will be heading south down I-65


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Yea its 3.39 a gallon in indianapolis right now.. loading up truck and el greengo as we speak and then indy will be heading south down I-65


Be safe brothers.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ladies and gentleman...The Cholo Dj is in the building. He stopped off at Texas Roadhouse first...:rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Skim said:


> TTT CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY



Make sure you stop at my booth as early as possible so I don't run out of..................I only have 5 of them.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT.....THE WEEKEND IS FINALLY HERE..


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> TTT.....THE WEEKEND IS FINALLY HERE..


Hell yeah. Let's do this.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ladies and gentleman...The Cholo Dj is in the building. He stopped off at Texas Roadhouse first...:rimshot:


welcome to the DFW homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

While I'm here I gotta do some back to school shopping for my kids...where's the mall at?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> While I'm here I gotta do some back to school shopping for my kids...where's the mall at?


Where you staying..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Where you staying..


North FT Worth.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Indy GT IS roughly 250 miles out now.. closing in


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Indy GT IS roughly 250 miles out now.. closing in


:drama:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> While I'm here I gotta do some back to school shopping for my kids...where's the mall at?


Hulen Mall address: 4800 s hulen st, fort worth Texas 76132


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Make sure you stop at my booth as early as possible so I don't run out of..................I only have 5 of them.


 wheres mah shot glasses


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hulen Mall address: 4800 s hulen st, fort worth Texas 76132


I found it. Dam, back to school shopping cost me a grip. Gotta make it back on Sunday.:yes:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I found it. Dam, back to school shopping cost me a grip. Gotta make it back on Sunday.:yes:


Tax free weekend back to school...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You Vatos have a firme cruise and enjoy the movies...I will be in Dallas Dj-ing for Majestix at Pappa's BBQ. 
My familia are enjoying this trip....gonna go to the stadium in a few minutes.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You Vatos have a firme cruise and enjoy the movies...I will be in Dallas Dj-ing for Majestix at Pappa's BBQ.
> My familia are enjoying this trip....gonna go to the stadium in a few minutes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Heading to the funk for the cruise.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you all tomorrow...:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Just made it into Dallas. I drove from central Mississippi to check out y'all's picnic.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big thanks to everyone who made the cruise,we had a bad ass time. See everyone in the am for the picnic


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

littlerascle59 said:


> Just made it into Dallas. I drove from central Mississippi to check out y'all's picnic.


Thanks coming out to show support.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down right now baby....Goodtimes CC DFW:thumbsup:


----------



## ~52Rag~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Came through with the family, was a great picnic, and beautiful cars. Props to the Goodtimes CC, and fellow car clubs that attended the event. Definitely will be there next time, and hopefully make the cruise


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone got a video or pic of the cruise Saturday


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Firme time...thanks Goodtimes...on my way home now:tears: looooong drive.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I had to miss this one i was in the ER this morning blood pressure was real high...post pictures or a video someone has it..


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Firme time...thanks Goodtimes...on my way home now:tears: looooong drive.


It was good meeting you, joe, rascal and skim...... Have a safe trip bro.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> I had to miss this one i was in the ER this morning blood pressure was real high...post pictures or a video someone has it..



I feel you on the ER thing, my sugar dropped pretty low at the show, add dehydration..thank to Rollerz Only for the burger and Mountain Dew..joe, rascal and primo for helping me load up my equipment. My poor wife is doing bout 90% of the driving, I haven't fully come back yet.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are some pics from the picnic


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Short video of Saturday leaving Echo Park for the cruise. Sorry for the jumpy video and capturing my mug from time to time but it wasn't me filming :shh:.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Hop Videos


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics and videos Tavo..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

IT WAS A BADASS WEEKEND... GT UP .. THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT HELPED OUT AND CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT ON BOTH DAYS AND HAD GOODTIMES WITH US...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt had fun out there can't wait to do it again. Thanks GoodTimes for another fun picnic!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

A short clip I recorded with my phone...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's the Cholo DJ putting it down. He's definitely worth having him dj your show or picnic.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


>


 BADASS PICS HOMIE!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's Monday afternoon, 4:36 pm, still not home. Close though.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HAD A GOODTIME AT THE DRIVE IN MOVIES IN DOWNTOWN FT WORTH. ....


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THE GT CREWS HOLDING IT DOWN AT THE PICNIC HAVING SOME GOODTIMES. ..


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

GOODTIMES HAD A GREAT LINE UP GT UP!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

rollin64 said:


> BADASS PICS HOMIE!!!


Thanks brother.


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Had a goodtime down in DFW. Looking forward to being there next year.


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Good pics & vids. TTT.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Skim said:


> Ttt had fun out there can't wait to do it again. Thanks GoodTimes for another fun picnic!


Thank you for coming out Skim.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

texas12064 said:


> Had a goodtime down in DFW. Looking forward to being there next year.


Always Good seeing you my brotha! Thank you for coming down.


----------

